# Where do I apply to work in any country in Southeast Asia?



## jarrod85white (Apr 9, 2014)

I came from Australia and I want to work abroad. Where do I apply to work in any country in Southeast Asia, maybe like in Jakarta Indonesia or KL Malaysia?


----------



## alixfleury (Apr 10, 2014)

I am an expat here in Jakarta Indonesia. I applied online. There are numerous job sites out there like jobstreet, craiglist, oil and gas search and many more. Best of luck!


----------



## dorisdagostino (Apr 11, 2014)

*Visiti Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia*

If you want to be an expat in Jakarta, Indonesia better be familiar with the place first just to be safe, I'm just warning you. And regarding those jobsites, there are a lot of scam job sites out there so do some research first. Try visiting Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia, since you mentioned you came from Australia.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

dorisdagostino said:


> Try visiting Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia, since you mentioned you came from Australia.


That site doesn't look very legit to me. For a recruitment firm, you would expect a higher level of English on their website:

"Westhill Consulting & Employment is based in Australia. It is a well-established career tips and information for Ozzie's website that specializes in providing information, advice and guidance to help people make realistic choices about finding work in South East Asia."

Oh look, what's this dorisdagostino on imgfave

You work for them, lol.


----------



## timhench21 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jakarta, Indonesia is a good choice. Why? For expats, especially women who feel isolated from their compatriots, there are a number of well-run and established organisations like the British Women’s Association in Jakarta which host weekly meetings, various events and fundraisers, as well as giving informative talks about the realities of life as an expat woman in Indonesia. They offer support through their meetings and network, and can give help and advice on any number of issues that may arise. This may be especially helpful for women who are new to Indonesia and are trying to get established and settled in a country far away from their friends and family. 

There are various organisations that you can join to volunteer if you would like to support one of the myriad charities that work in Indonesia to help those that really need it. The very young, the elderly and the sick are particularly vulnerable.


----------



## calebswanton12 (Apr 15, 2014)

FYI, Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia gives info mainly about teaching and oil and gas jobs in Southeast Asia. You didn’t make clear, what type of job your looking for.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

jarrod85white said:


> I came from Australia and I want to work abroad. Where do I apply to work in any country in Southeast Asia, maybe like in Jakarta Indonesia or KL Malaysia?


I suggest you spend your money and go and check what and where you want to be....
Without a good network you will be working hard to get noticed from Australia, whereas if you are on the ground then you can introduce yourself directly.

Get on some expat forums and start thinking/talking about what you really want to do....

For example - In Cambodia you can get a job teaching English fairly easily.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh, look at this. On another forum, jarrod85white asks the exact same question. Nothing wrong with that. But what do you know, alixfleury - the second poster in this thread turns up to help out. What a coincidence, I wonder what the odds of that are? Unfortunately, the mods shut the thread before dorisdagostino or calebswanton12 could turn up to shill for Westhill Consulting Career & Employment Australia.

Where do I apply to work in any country in Southeast Asia? - FlyerTalk Forums

Lol.


----------

